# 500lbs bench block all natty



## saltylifter (Apr 4, 2017)

Got a new toy. 
These bench blocks that attach to the bar.
Felt great
Did 455 for 5 reps and 500 for 1 rep.
What you all think?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2017)

What's this natty shit?????? Naturally sexy?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2017)

natty my ass..juicemonkey


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> What's this natty shit?????? Naturally sexy?



zeigler post about shit that drives hI'm nuts lmao. Figured it would be fun  sorry zeigler



Bro Bundy said:


> natty my ass..juicemonkey


Lmao oh come on man.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2017)

<p>
	I love me some salty barbarian style lifting videos..</p>


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 4, 2017)

Looks like 505 plus collar's 

Is that judge/ref Mills Lane spotting you ?

Nice lift Hoss


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 4, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Looks like 505 plus collar's
> 
> Is that judge/ref Mills Lane spotting you ?
> 
> Nice lift Hoss



Lol thanks man and yes I think it is.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2017)

I already yelled at him to yell at that guy for spotting him like a douche bag with his elbows. I hattteee that shit. Lol


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I already yelled at him to yell at that guy for spotting him like a douche bag with his elbows. I hattteee that shit. Lol



Appreciate all the yelling you do at me man. Lol


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 4, 2017)

What does natty mean?


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 4, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> What does natty mean?



Naturally sexy..... everyone knows that


----------



## snake (Apr 4, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> What does natty mean?



NattyIce. 5.9% He crack one when he was done with the 500 and before pinning.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2017)

Is the bench blockz natty? Or the hand off guy? So confused


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 4, 2017)

Natty means sexy in its purest form.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> <p>
> I love me some salty barbarian style lifting videos..</p>



I think some of us would have made great barbarians, all natty of course. Strong lift salt.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 5, 2017)

Love some Salty videos.

Strong as usual man.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 5, 2017)

Beastly big bench brother.  Keep crushing it.


----------



## Milo (Apr 5, 2017)

Pretty sure he meant to type nappy.


----------

